# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cymbella sp.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros esta vez quiero enseñaros Cymbella un genero de diatomeas.
Como es normal entre las diatomeas vive en su estructura de cristal, tiene en particular su forma parecida a un cruasán.
Estas fotos puede ser un buen ejemplo para ver lo que es una diatomea típica.





Un saludo y espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------

Calima (10-jul-2014),F. Lázaro (12-jul-2014),Los terrines (09-jul-2014),sergi1907 (09-jul-2014),willi (20-jul-2014)

----------

